# A small bar



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Today I started a new building. The basic materials are styrofoam (left over package material) and some skewers/toothpicks. 











The styrofoam pieces can be glued together with water resistant whiteglue. With this building I experimented with silicon kit (the kind used in bathrooms etc.). The toothpicks are pinned in to keep the parts in place and give some more strength. 











Cutting walls in shape.











With some sandpaper the rough edges can be smoothened very simple. This way the cutted parts fit better.











The roof is glued and pinned in place but some paper tape is used to hold the roof better in place.











Two solid pieces are used for an extension on one side of the building. 











And the final result after one hour. The structure is now drying.










Paulus


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very neat! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks TJ! 

I've forgot to say it will become an European/French style little cafe. 
I'm hoping to get some more time to work on it and post more pictures this week.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned a neat tip to add strength to the Styrofoam. Paint the outside of the building with the same glue. It adds strength to the walls and keeps damage to a minimum. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Dennis. 
The walls are going to be strengthened not only by the glue but with a mixture of fine sand, portland cement and white glue. 

Though, I actually would like to experiment with Vynil concrete patch (I saw some stunning results with it on MLS somewhere but I cant find the topic anymore...). However, I actually don't know how that stuff is called in Europe (Netherlands) so I have some trouble finding it  
So, if anybody know hot it's called over here, please tell!!! 

EDIT: I found the topic that mentioned the Vynil concrete; see: Cement Structures and scroll down to the beautiful buildings from East Broad Top.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You could always do it my way. Simply sift hydraulic cement over it and mist it to harden the cement. I've documented it here many times (and in _Garden Railways Magazine_). You want to build up a layer to at least 1/8" thick for strength.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hey toddalin!
I'm familiar with your building technique and I like it very much (like that great looking cablecar station). But I'm looking for a bit thicker mix I guess, something more "paste" like, so I can sculpt it a bit. That's why I wanted to try something like the Vynil patch. Now I'm considering just to use the hydraulic cement and add some white glue to it. That way it sticks better to the styrofoam when I smear it on.
Meanwhile I have cut the window openings on the front and painted the inside black. Only the windows on front will be cut out, the others (backside) will be fake. First I experimented with plastic model glue so I could ' chemically' cut out the openings without all messy styrofoam dust/grain. This works, but you can't control the "cut" exactly. The foam not only melts down ways, but also a bit sideways. 









So after a bit experimenting I went back to the good old hobby knife.










The upper window holes were a bit to big for the Pola windows I wanted to use. I used slightly bigger matt clear plastic (the Pola "glass") that fitted over the hole and glued it in place. I used glue soaked papertape to hold them in place. Than I glued the window on the glass. The 'openings' on both sides will be filled with cement. I also decided to place the glass in the front and door. I have to paint this all securely later but I found it easier to construct this way. 






















Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some more progress:

Backside. The green plastic is a wastebag that I use as cover during the drying process. 
This way it dries slower and better.










"Testfit" the Pola louvres.










Painted louvres.










Front and side. The small window on top will be further detailed.










Front. Also to be detailed further more. Windows and plastic parts must be cleaned up a bit before painting.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The "exposed brick" areas under the "mortar" look great and add a really nice touch!


----------

